# PC to T5 lighting



## tinman (May 11, 2004)

If a T5 tube is basically a bent PC tube, then can a PC ballast be used to run a T5 tube?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Should work just fine, just keep in mind your wattages. Basically any _electronic_ ballast will power any florescent tube as long as you follow the wattage limits of hte ballast. Example, an electronic ballast for a HOme Depot shop light, 2x40watt, would power tubes up to 2x36PC or 1x55PC, it would also power a 39watt, 3' T5 or a 4', 56watt T5.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Look here.

That is the manufacturer of the popular Workhorse ballasts sold by AHSupply and used by many to power PC bulbs.

Play with the "Find Your Ballast and Wiring Diagram" boxes and you will find a ton of wiring diagrams - most of them show that those ballasts can be used on a PC and on a linear bulb.

Workhorse 7 - a ballast that will power 4 X 54 watt HO T5 - costs about $30-35.

--Nikolay


----------



## tinman (May 11, 2004)

So with the workhorse7 ballast, does that mean you can only turn all 4 globes on and off at the same time?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

tinman said:


> So with the workhorse7 ballast, does that mean you can only turn all 4 globes on and off at the same time?


No, after looking at the site Niko was kind enough to post, it looks like you
can place an SPST (Single pole, single throw) switch on each of the red 
power leads if you want. I chose 4x36w "twin" and brought up its wiring diagram. It would be a simple matter in joining 2 red leads to a switch where
you could turn on 2 at a time, if that is what you want.

Bill


----------

